# Do you believe adopters should be told GSDs are different?



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

This question is coming from a first-time adopter and I would like to hear what people with rescue experience have to say. I'm not talking about whether GSDs are unique as a breed. I don't think it is up for debate that they have certain exercise requirements and a need for dedicated training. I'm more interested in what specifically you tell adopters in regards to GSDs needing to be treated differently than other dogs. I've heard both sides ("this ain't a poodle and you can't treat them that way!" And "all any dog needs is love"). So I'm curious what you believe and your reasons for it. I'm just starting to get involved in breed-specific rescue (huskies) and there is definitely a fair bit of debate about what kind of homes would best suit them. Thoughts?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am always very frank about the needs of any dog I place. My job is to make the right match, not just any match.
Sheilah


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am probably not the best one to answer. I am fostering my first dog ever. My opinion, however, is that it is my responsibility to learn all I can about my foster dog. I want to convey all the information possible about him. Every dog is different. Most come into rescue with a few issues - some more than others. Like Sheilah, I want my foster to go into the right home the first time. I think the best way to make that happen is to ensure there are no surprises. When I tell the potential adopter the areas that need work, I don't want to water it down. I want the adopter to have clear picture of what is needed. My foster is an awesome sweet boy, with a lot of potential. The adopter will need to continue working with him. If the adopter is not willing to continue the work, it isn't the right home.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't tell prospective adopters that GSDs _as a group_ are "different" from other dogs. IMO they are not, especially not the ones that come through my rescue group (which are almost all either BYB dogs of no particular pet line or mixes). If a specific dog has known issues, of course I'll disclose that and try to make sure that home is able and willing to deal with those issues, but as a group? No. They're just dogs.

I think it does more harm than good to build up a false mystique that's likely to mislead adopters into either seeking out or avoiding similar-looking dogs who may be completely different in personality, energy level, aggression/fear issues, etc.

If we were dealing in specific lines of dogs that had been intentionally bred for a high degree of consistency in traits that could be problematic for the average pet adopter -- in other words, if we were a rescue that handled exclusively high-energy working-line dogs -- then it would be different. But I volunteer with an all-breed rescue and most of the dogs we get are much better understood as individuals than as representatives of a group that, at least among our dogs, has virtually no uniformity.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> My opinion, however, is that it is my responsibility to learn all I can about my foster dog. I want to convey all the information possible about him. Every dog is different.


^ this. I personally don't think its about a specific breed as it about the specific dog and if the adopter interested in them is the right fit. This goes for all breeds.

I don't agree that most dogs in rescue have issues, most that I have come across in my years of rescue do not. Or at least nothing a little exercise, training and a good routine wouldn't take care of.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Some of the onus is on the adopter to research the breed their looking for. Are the traits of a particular breed right for them. From there it gets more specific on each dogs personality and those in the rescue should supply that information.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

i always tell adopters the dog they are adopting is ________ breed and these are the breed characteristics and this breed is not like other breeds.. its very important to discuss breed traits with potential owners and make them do their homework accordingly to make sure the breed is right for them. i dont sugarcoat and i dont hide breed traits either.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

Both of my GSD rescues are totally different from each other and from other dogs. I know what their quirks are from the foundation before they arrive, but the rest of the dogs psyche is up to me to figure out. For instance the first dog transitions slowly, so we take extra time introducing different things, the second is reactive to thunder so we prepare differently on stormy days than on regular days. Other than that I have to experience the dogs needs and desires to get the best picture of what I need to do to lessen their loads and help make life as enjoyable as possible for them both. Since I only home dogs with issues I have learned to see a lot of cues very quickly and can react or act proactively to avoid a melt down. Avoiding the need to correct or un-train poor behavior is much easier than constantly being on the dog to stop this or that, or to behave a certain way for this or that to happen. The idea that a dog will bring forbidden items to trade for approved stuff is not good really. Because if a dog is feeling left out it will go find something to elicit a response that may be poison or dangerous to the dog. So I try to train what we allow and what we expect and nothing more is allowed. If they have never been allowed to get into the flower garden, they will never eat the poinsettia and get poisoned kind of approach. Hope this helps you understand how to manage "different", because there are as many different dogs as there are dogs in the world.

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

gsdraven said:


> ^ this. I personally don't think its about a specific breed as it about the specific dog and if the adopter interested in them is the right fit. This goes for all breeds.
> 
> *I don't agree that most dogs in rescue have issues,* most that I have come across in my years of rescue do not. Or at least nothing a little exercise, training and a good routine wouldn't take care of.


OK, Perhaps Rbeckett used a better work, "quirks". What I consider quirks, a potential adopter might consider issues. Some things are really easy fixes. There is no such thing as a perfect dog. In our eyes? Well of course WE think they are perfect, but too many adopters have unrealistic expectations - IHMO. 

My foster boy is perfect in so many ways. He doesn't need to be crated. He is not destructive. No separation anxiety. No food aggression - or any aggression that I have seen. He likes other dogs and even cats. He loves people. He is the type of dog that will sit in your lap, if you let him. He loves hugs and kisses and will kiss you right back. What's not to love?

But, he also has no manners. His behavior with other dogs is sometimes inappropriate and needs to be corrected. He is getting better about being mouthy, but still jumps, when he is excited. He doesn't understand the concept of stopping, before he runs into things. I would agree that there are no major issues here. But, I can only do so much, in the time I have him. I would hope for an adopter, like Rbeckett, who understands the quirkiness and continues to work with the dog.


----------

